# Vancouver or Toronto area?



## Mick68 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi, myself and my wife are in the process of applying under the federal skilled worker category. We would very much appreciate any advice regarding small towns and communities around the Toronto and Vancouver areas. We will be bringing 2 dogs and 2 cats with us so would prefer somewhere where real estate properties are available with land. We have narrowed our search down to Toronto or Vancouver and are fully aware they are completely different and offer substantially different Options but do not really know where to start our search! we are also aware a commute for work would be required which isn't a problem if we were to live out of the city areas. 
Any advise regarding small towns and communities around these two cities would be invaluable. 
Many thanks in advance
Michael.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mick68 said:


> Hi, myself and my wife are in the process of applying under the federal skilled worker category. We would very much appreciate any advice regarding small towns and communities around the Toronto and Vancouver areas. We will be bringing 2 dogs and 2 cats with us so would prefer somewhere where real estate properties are available with land. We have narrowed our search down to Toronto or Vancouver and are fully aware they are completely different and offer substantially different Options but do not really know where to start our search! we are also aware a commute for work would be required which isn't a problem if we were to live out of the city areas.
> Any advise regarding small towns and communities around these two cities would be invaluable.
> Many thanks in advance
> Michael.


As you pointed out two quite diverse areas. I can give you information about the surrounding Toronto countryside but really you need to visit Canada and determine for yourselves which area would provide the lifestyle you're seeking.


----------



## Mick68 (Mar 11, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> As you pointed out two quite diverse areas. I can give you information about the surrounding Toronto countryside but really you need to visit Canada and determine for yourselves which area would provide the lifestyle you're seeking.


Thanks for the reply Auld Yin, we are planning a visit around may-June this year, any information regarding the Toronto countryside would be fantastic.
Thanks for taking the time,
Michael.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mick68 said:


> Thanks for the reply Auld Yin, we are planning a visit around may-June this year, any information regarding the Toronto countryside would be fantastic.
> Thanks for taking the time,
> Michael.


Well Ontario (Toronto) is as different from BC as night is from day. Ontario is relatively flat whereas BC is mountainous and has an ocean coast.
Ontario around Toronto has much very good farmland with many small farms. A friend just bought a very nice 100 acre farm with a lovely house on site. Cost was $400,000 and within commuting distance of the city. It is not a crop farm but good for animals such as cattle and sheep. Toronto is the country's financial centre consequently has the bulk of jobs in most professions. Close to the US border (2 hours).


----------



## Mick68 (Mar 11, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Well Ontario (Toronto) is as different from BC as night is from day. Ontario is relatively flat whereas BC is mountainous and has an ocean coast.
> Ontario around Toronto has much very good farmland with many small farms. A friend just bought a very nice 100 acre farm with a lovely house on site. Cost was $400,000 and within commuting distance of the city. It is not a crop farm but good for animals such as cattle and sheep. Toronto is the country's financial centre consequently has the bulk of jobs in most professions. Close to the US border (2 hours).


Thanks Auld Yin,
Any chance you could name a few of the areas you talk about so I could investigate further?
Thanks so much


----------

